# Corn



## bbq-buckeye (May 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried to smoke corn on cob how does it taste do you do it with husk on


----------



## bluewhisper (May 4, 2014)

Never smoked it but the aroma of roasting corn on the cob = Ohio State Fair for me!


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2014)

Hello and welcome, Never smoked it but grill it all the time. Sometimes in the husk, sometimes without, Can't go wrong with grilled corn. Next time I fire up the smoker I may try a couple of ears just to see.

Gary S


----------



## tree27 (May 4, 2014)

I haven't cooked corn in the husk. I always shuck it and put butter salt and pepper on it and wrap it in tin foil


----------



## shimsham (May 22, 2014)

I grill it in the husk. The moisture in the husk creates stream and helps keep it from drying out.


----------



## gary s (May 22, 2014)

If you grill it in the husk, soak it in a sink or tub full water for an hour or so before grilling, really helps.

Gary S


----------



## frog1369 (May 22, 2014)

gary s said:


> If you grill it in the husk, soak it in a sink or tub full water for an hour or so before grilling, really helps.
> 
> Gary S










   Grill it until the husk is brown, a few of the kernels will be browning.  Then shuck it, rub a fresh lime on it and sprinkle with some finely ground chipotle chili powder.  Way tastier than butter and salt.  Learned that one from India, although they shuck the corn and cook directly on the coals .....













IMG_0126.JPG



__ frog1369
__ May 22, 2014


----------



## gary s (May 22, 2014)

I'll have to try your seasoning, sound good. I always grill till the husk is real brown and some of the kernels start turning, So far all the corn I have done has been super sweet, good corn.

Gary S


----------



## mixermanii (May 22, 2014)

Never have smoked it but sound like now I will try.. I've always grilled it husk on soak it in water before grilling


----------



## timberjet (May 22, 2014)

I smoke in the husk all the time. If it is good sweet corn it doesn't hardly need any flavor enhancement in my opinion. But that is just me.


----------



## frog1369 (May 23, 2014)

frog1369 said:


> Grill it until the husk is brown, a few of the kernels will be browning.  Then shuck it, rub a fresh lime on it and sprinkle with some finely ground chipotle chili powder.  Way tastier than butter and salt.  Learned that one from India, although they shuck the corn and cook directly on the coals .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too funny, I posted this yesterday and then Yahoo has this article about corn today ......... They're monitoring me, I just know they are!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*Buttered Corn on the Cobb*

Butter, corn, they are both equally delicious. If you want the same punch of flavor, use bright spices like paprika, chili powder, and lime to make for a delicious substitute.

Typically (1 ear) : 155 calories

The Hack: Blackened Chili Lime Corn, 65 calories

Recipe serves 6

1 teaspoon of paprika
1 teaspoon of chili powder
1/2 teaspoon of salt
6 ears of corn
6 lime wedges

In a small mixing bowl, combine your paprika, chili powder, and salt setting it aside.

Remove husks from corn and once clean grill until blackened. If you do not have a grill, you can easily grill and blacken your corn on a gas stovetop.

Once fully cooked, rub each ear of corn with the wedge of lime. Sprinkle about a third of a teaspoon onto each ear of corn and rub again with the wedge of lime to distribute the spices.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2014)

Try this one

http://wyntk.us/smoking-corn-on-the-cob

Here's another

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/67627/step-by-step-smoked-corn-on-the-cob


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.  \pls let me know how the corn turned out,  I;ve always smoked mine with h husk on

Gary


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 20, 2014)

I grill corn allot, but haven't tried smoking it. However when I do grill I am adding wood. One thing I do that I haven't heard anyone mention was before you soak your corn,does anyone ever ,first pull the husk back and pull all the silk off ,then pull the husk back in place? I have found  that when I do that , it takes away that "dirt" kinda taste.


----------

